#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός παροχής και ισχύς μπέκ καυστήρα & λέβητα  πετρελαίου

## thermoidravliki

*26.11.2014 - Ver. 2.0a*Εμφάνιση μηνύματος σε περίπτωση εισαγωγής λανθασμένης τιμής στον υπολογισμό. 
Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις.*23.11.2014 - Ver. 2.0*Σε ένα φύλλο εργασίας Excel 2007 η μεταγενέστερη έκδοση μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε την ισχύ σε kw/h και την παροχή σε kg/h, lit/h, USgal/h (Μπεκ καυστήρα πετρελαίου). 
Βάση πίεσης λειτουργίας αντλίας καυστήρα σε bar, και την ισχύ του λέβητα βάση (βαθμού απόδοσης %) σε kw/h.
Επιμέρους βελτιώσεις, διορθώσεις.
*22.11.2014 - Ver. 1.5*Σε ένα φύλλο εργασίας  Excel 2007 η μεταγενέστερη έκδοση μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε την ισχύ σε  kw/hκαι την παροχή σε kg/h, lit/h (Μπεκ καυστήρα πετρελαίου). Βάση  πίεσης λειτουργίας αντλίας καυστήρα σε bar, και την ισχύ του λέβητα βάση  (βαθμού απόδοσης %) σε kw/h.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## thermoidravliki

Με το παραπάνω φύλλο εργασίας μπορείτε να υπολογίσετε την πραγματική ισχύ *Λέβητα -€“ Καυστήρα*, βάση αναθεωρημένης *Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. 20701-1.*

*Υπολογισμός Πραγματικής Ισχύος Λέβητα - €“ Καυστήρα με βάση το φύλλο συντήρησης.*

  Με βάση την αναθεωρημένη *Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. 20701-1* η οποία άρχισε  να ισχύει από *30.04.2012* με την δημοσίευση  του *ΦΕΚ Τεύχος Β Αρ.  1413* η πραγματική ισχύς και ο βαθμός απόδοσης ενός συστήματος  Λέβητα - Καυστήρα πρέπει να λαμβάνεται από το Φύλλο συντήρησης του καυστήρα. Συγκεκριμένα στην *παράγραφο* *4.1.2.1 στη σελ. 90 της ΤΟΤΕΕ 20701-1* αναφέρει: 

«Για όλες τις  υφιστάμενες  μονάδες θέρμανσης  χώρων λέβητα -€“ καυστήρα ο πραγματικός  βαθμός απόδοσης και η πραγματική θερμική ισχύς *Pm* προσδιορίζονται από την ανάλυση καυσαερίων, η οποία είναι υποχρεωτική σύμφωνα με την *Κ.Υ. Α. 189533/201* και αναγράφονται στο φύλλο συντήρησης και ρύθμισης του συστήματος θέρμανσης».

  Ο εσωτερικός  βαθμός θερμικής απόδοσης , ( αγνοώντας τις απώλειες δια ακτινοβολίας και μεταφοράς από το  λέβητα ), είναι ο λόγος της ωφέλιμης αποδιδόμενης από το λέβητα θερμικής ισχύος, προς την θερμική ισχύ του καυσίμου που καταναλώνει ο καυστήρας η οποία υπολογίζεται ως το γινόμενο: [ *κατανάλωση καυσίμου* ] *x* [ *κατώτερη θερμογόνος δύναμη* ].

 Η πραγματική ωφέλιμη θερμική ισχύς *Pm* του λέβητα, υπολογίζεται από το γινόμενο του εσωτερικού βαθμού θερμικής απόδοσης *ngm* της καύσης όπως μετρήθηκε, επί την θερμική ισχύ του καυσίμου που καταναλώνει ο καυστήρας:  *Pm* = [ *θερμική ισχύς καυσίμου που καταναλώνει ο καυστήρας*  ] x [ *μετρούμενος βαθμός απόδοσης* ]».

----------

